# Como excluir librerías para revdep-rebuild [Solucionado]

## natrix

Hola, acabo de instalar DWSIM (no portage) hecho sobre mono-project.

Una parte de la instalación consiste en copiar manualmente librerías al /usr/lib, pero cuando ejecuto "revdep-rebuild" comienzan las quejas. Me saltan estas advertencias:

```

# revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/libcoinblas.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/libcoinblas.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/libcoinlapack.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/libcoinlapack.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/libcoinmetis.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/libcoinmetis.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/libcoinmumps.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/libcoinmumps.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/libipopt.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/libipopt.la -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr

```

Hay alguna manera de avisarle a portage que esas librerías están bien ubicadas?

Muchas gracias a todos!!!!!Last edited by natrix on Fri Sep 27, 2013 10:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

revdep-rebuild lee LD_LIBRARY_MASK para librerias que NO queremos que escanee. 

Añadiendo esas librerias a esa variable de entorno debería servirte creo yo.

saluetes

----------

## natrix

SI, era eso nomas. Si alguien tiene el mismo problema, editar 

```
nano -w /etc/revdep-rebuild/99revdep-rebuild
```

Muchas gracias gringo

----------

